# externes Modem unter Gentoo....

## jonny_mc_conny

Da ich nur einen Telnet Anschluss bei mir zu hause und damit nur 56K Stream nutzen kann, und dazu auch noch der Treiber für mein Modem, der unter anderen Distris einwandfrei lief (Mandrake, RedHat, Suse), unter Gentoo nun nicht mehr funktioniert, suche ich gerade nach alternativen.

Da ich so von Gentoo überzeugt bin, wollte ich euch mal fragen, mit welchem Gerät (vielleicht was externen) man unter Gentoo und einen 2.6 Kernel einwandfrei ins Internet gehen kann.

Hat jemand vielleicht ein 56 K Modem ans laufen gebracht. Ich dachte schon an ein externen USB Modem, aber dafür fehlen wahrscheinlich wieder die Treiber.

Also wenn jemand erfolgreich ein 56 K Modem unter Gentoo und einem 2.6 Kernel zum laufen gebracht hat, bitte hier melden und vielleicht ebend sagen welches Model und welche Treiber man benötigt etc.

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus!

CYA

----------

## py-ro

Im Prinizp sollten alle Modems funktionieren die Seriell angebunden werden und über AT Befehlssatz angesteuert werden,

MfG

Py

----------

## toskala

also alles was standard at spricht geht mir wvdial und wird davon auch erkannt.

usb sollte keine probleme machen, aber ich hab seither immer nur seriell angeschlossene modems genutzt.

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

Das Problem ist, dass die meißten Modems Winmodems sind, so wie mein jetziges internes. Deshalb brauchte ich ja den extra Treiber, aber der läuft unter Gentoo nicht mehr!

----------

## toskala

das so nicht richtig. nicht die meisten modems sind winmodems.

oftmals ist der interne pci quatsch winmodem, und der onboard kram auch ab und an, aber lange nicht alles.

man muss halt ein wenig drauf achten was man kauft. steht ja auf der packung obs at kann oder nicht.

----------

## sarahb523

mein gutes serielles Elsa 56K modem funzt einwandfrei. Egal welches OS. wichtig ist für die Kompatibilität ein serieller Anschluß und ein standard AT Befehlssatz. Ich benutze kppp in Verbindung mit knemo und einem kleinem script welches mir je nach uhrzeit den richtigen provider wählt. Mit wvdial hab ich bisher auch nur positive erfahrungen gemacht.

Wenn man das modem als user nutzen will muß man in gentoo einige sicherheitseinstellungen ändern. Bring erstmal das modem als root zum laufen, der rest wird sich dan relativ leicht klären lassen

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

meint ihr, dass das hier läuft??

Ist ein Creative ModemBlaster 56k V92 USB Modem:

Hier mal die technischen Daten:

Unterstützte Datenraten und Protokolle 

V.92 und V.90 

56 KBit/s (abhängig von den Leitungsbedingungen) 

ITU-T V.34bis / V.32 / V.22bis / V.22 / V.21 / V.23 

Bell 212A / 103J 

Unterstützte Faxprotokolle 

ITU-T V.17 / V.29 / V.27ter 

Videoconferenz 

V.80 (H.323 und H.324) 

Datenkompression und -korrektur 

Datenkompression ITU V.44 / V.42bis / MNP Klasse 5 

Fehlerkorrektur ITU-T V.42 / MNP Klasse 2-4 

Unterstützte Befehlssätze 

Erweiterter AT-Befehlssatz 

Faxbefehlssatz Class 1 

Senden und Empfangen von Faxen der Gruppe 3 

Host-Schnittstelle 

USB 

Wahlverfahren 

Mehrfrequenz- und Pulswahl 

Zulassung 

CTR 21

CYA

----------

## toskala

kuck mal wie genau das teil heisst, ist es ein DE5673?

----------

## toskala

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fourth/msg00745.html

http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/archive-fourth/msg00747.html

sieht eher stressig aus. meine empfehlung, wenn du nicht zwingend usb brauchst, nimm ein externes serielles  :Wink: 

----------

## jonny_mc_conny

Schuldigung das ich nochmal nachfrage, aber wie sieht es hiermit aus:

MicroLink 56k fun II 

Funtastic Internet Power

Außen klein und poppig, innen knallhart auf Leistung getrimmt: Das devolo MicroLink 56k Fun II ist schon mit dem neuen V.92-Modem-Standard für die Internet-Kommunikation ausgerüstet. Damit sind Sie dann noch schneller im Internet unterwegs: Mit Quick Connect für noch schnelleren Verbindungsaufbau und mit neuer Kompressionstechnologie für noch schnelleres Surfen. Ganz schön smart, so ein Surfboard von heute. Komplett mit Zubehör, Software und 3 Jahren Garantie und das zu einem unglaublichen Preis. 

Internet-Downloads mit bis zu 56.000 bit/s 

Erstes V.92-Modem mit folgenden V.92 Features: 

V.92-Feature: Quick Connect (bis zu 40 % schnellerer Verbindungsaufbau) 

V.92-Feature: V.44-Datenkompression (bis zu 160 % höhere Kompression) 

Serielle Schnittstelle 

Fax-Betrieb: Senden und Empfangen mit bis zu 14.400 bit/s 

Anrufbeantworterfunktion 

Einfache und problemlose Plug&Play-Installation 

Ideal für Windows 98, Windows 2000, Windows Me und Windows XP 

Inklusive devolo Sicherheitspaket 

3 Jahre Garantie 

Würde das laufen??

Und ich hab mich nie mit seriellen Schnittstellen befasst. Wo wird das ganze Angeschlossen etc. 

Sowas müsste ich wohl noch wissen.

Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

----------

## toskala

ahjo, das sieht imho sehr gut aus.

serielle schnittstelle, wart ich kuck jetzt mal wie das aussieht, evtl. hab ich n photo  :Smile: 

aahja, hier  :Wink: 

http://www.vpedal.com/images/two_serial.gif

da stöpselst das ein, brauchst natürlich noch serial port support im kernel, danach detected wvdial das von alleine.

----------

## Donnergurgler

Ein serieller Anschluss allein macht noch kein vollwärtiges Modem mit

eigenem Chipsatz. Wenn ich schon die Wahl habe, würde ich mir ein

gebrauchtes 56K Modem mit Rockwell oder US Robotics (heute 3COM)

Chipsatz bei eBay ersteigern. Ist Billiger und funktioniert garantiert.

Ich habe mir auch ein Elsa 56k  hastdunichtgesehen neu gekauft

und bin damit auf die Nase gefallen. Der (ehemals gute) Name ELSA

bürgt nicht automatisch für ein verbünftiges Modem.

Jens

----------

## ralph

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> ... und einem kleinem script welches mir je nach uhrzeit den richtigen provider wählt. 

 

Ui, das klingt genau nach dem, was ich gerade suche. Irgendeine Chance, an das Skript zu kommen?   :Very Happy: 

*lächel, charmier, bettel*

----------

## Inte

Vielleicht kannst Du mit Kisdndial oder Dialow was anfangen.

Gruß, Inte.

----------

## ralph

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Vielleicht kannst Du mit Kisdndial oder Dialow was anfangen.
> 
> Gruß, Inte.

 

Danke, dass sieht doch beides schonmal sehr vielversprechend aus.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## toskala

hmm, irgendwie sind solche scripts doch eh doof, weil man den inhalt ständig pflegen muss. ich mein, dial-in provider wechseln ihre preise schneller als der  wind die richtung...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## BleXXon

 *sarahb523 wrote:*   

> mein gutes serielles Elsa 56K modem funzt einwandfrei. Egal welches OS. wichtig ist für die Kompatibilität ein serieller Anschluß und ein standard AT Befehlssatz. Ich benutze kppp in Verbindung mit knemo und einem kleinem script welches mir je nach uhrzeit den richtigen provider wählt. Mit wvdial hab ich bisher auch nur positive erfahrungen gemacht.
> 
> Wenn man das modem als user nutzen will muß man in gentoo einige sicherheitseinstellungen ändern. Bring erstmal das modem als root zum laufen, der rest wird sich dan relativ leicht klären lassen

 

Also ich bin auch grad dabei mein microlink (serielles modem) zu isntallieren? muss ich dazu was im Kernel adden?

kann ich dann das device direkt über /dev/modem oder /dev/com0 oder wie der zweite hieß mit wvdial aufrufen?

Wär nett wenn mir da jemand ne kurze Anleitung dazu gibt.

Vielen Dank

BleXXon

----------

## sarahb523

hmm also ich bin der meinung das das hier genug im forum steht, aber weil es so schön is das ganze mochmal:

im kernel brauchst du ppp unterstützung und natürlich die serielle schnittstelle (weis die genauen bez. jetzt auch nich aus dem kopf)

Ich hab mir nen link  /dev/modem -> tts/1 (devfs) angelegt, damit ich nich vergesse das mein modem an com 2 hängt.

mein benutzer gehört den gruppen:

daemon tty disk wheel uucp audio cdrom dialout video games cdrw usb users

Was da nun nur für modem ausreicht weis ich nicht, mußt du ausprobieren. Dann ganz wichtig in der /etc/init.d/net.ppp0 so ziemlich am ende alle chmod 600 in chmod 644 ändern.

Wer wvdial verwenden will, das is meine config:

```

[Dialer Defaults]

Modem = /dev/modem

Baud = 115200

Init1 = ATZ

Init2 = ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0

ISDN = 0

Modem Type = Analog Modem

Phone = 019231760

#0101901929 =

Username = x

Password = x

```

wer kppp will sollte sich das einfach mal ansehen, das prog ist eigentlich selbsterklärend.

weiteres dazu hier:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204094

Probiere immer erst als root. Wenn es als root geht, aber als user nicht ist es immer ein rechte problem. Dann mal die rechte von /dev/modem /etc/ppp /var/lock checken

----------

